# Maybe someone's unhappy?



## shootnrelease

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31445633&cat=267&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=12


----------



## martymcfly73

That's funny.


----------



## Huge29

Ad not found; what did we miss?


----------



## shootnrelease

A disgruntled Alta H.S. fan was offering their head football coach to anyone that would take him. They had him listed in the "free" section of the classifieds and described him as "maybe being an assistant little league coach, maybe."


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol


----------

